# Nginx – Unterseiten zeigen nur 404



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (24. März 2015)

Hi,
ich habe einen Nginx auf meinem Raspberry Pi laufen und dort eine Webseite gehostet bei der ich bei den Unterseiten nur ein 404 angezeigt bekomme. Ich steh echt aufm Schlauch woran das liegen könnte.
Heir mal die config der Seite:

```
server {
        listen 80;
        server_name textil;
        root /var/www/textil;
        index index.php index.html index.htm;

        location ~ .php {
                fastcgi_pass  127.0.0.1:9000;
                fastcgi_index index.php;
                include fastcgi_params;
                fastcgi_param SCRIPT_FILENAME $document_root$fastcgi_script_name;
                fastcgi_param PATH_INFO $fastcgi_script_name;
        }

        location /textil/content {
                rewrite ^/textil/content/(.*)\.(txt|md|mdown)$ /textil/error redirect;
        }
        location /textil/site {
                rewrite ^/textil/site/(.*) /textil/error redirect;
        }
        location /textil/kirby {
        rewrite ^/textil/kirby/(.*) /textil/error redirect;
        }
        location /textil/ {
                if (!-e $request_filename){
                        rewrite ^/textil/panel/(.*) /textil/panel/index.php break;
                }
                if (!-e $request_filename){
                        rewrite ^/textil/(.*) /textil/index.php break;
                }
        }
}
```

Hoffe mir kann jemand helfen?

Viele Grüße


----------



## ikosaeder (26. März 2015)

Ich habe keine Ahnung von nginx. Aber allgemein solltest du zuerst in die Logfiles schauen und evt den Loglevel anpassen. Siehe auch http://nginx.org/en/docs/debugging_log.html


----------

